# brad nailer keeps jamming...



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a ryobi 18 ga brad nailer (pneumatic) its fairly brand new ive used it maybe 3 times.
I get maybe 3 or 4 shots from it before it jams up.
not with nails but as if there is dirt or some type of debris air passage of the gun.
when i pull the trigger it just clicks and makes a sound like it wants to fire a nail but there is something blocking the air.
anyone experience anything like this with an air nailer and might be able to give me some ideas on what is causing this?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Last time my gun was jamming like that I found crud in the trigger.


----------



## asevereid (Sep 24, 2015)

Is it a click sound, or more of a short, sharp, pneumatic sound? 
If the latter, then your plunger is more than likely sticking. 
It may be from lack of lubrication, or some of the glue from the nails may have jammed it up... Possibly even an errant shard of nail. 

Easy fix though... You'll just have to remove the plunge assembly from the rear of the gun and give it a once over 
Don't be afraid to pull it apart... Once you get it open you'll be surprised at how simple the internals really are. 
Just pull it out the back, taking note of where everything goes, clean the plunger/striker with some non residual cleaner, and reassemble it. Add some lube to the air fitting, take a few dry shots after you air it up, and it should be good to go.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

echobravo said:


> I have a ryobi 18 ga brad nailer (pneumatic) its fairly brand new ive used it maybe 3 times.
> I get maybe 3 or 4 shots from it before it jams up.
> not with nails but as if there is dirt or some type of debris air passage of the gun.
> when i pull the trigger it just clicks and makes a sound like it wants to fire a nail but there is something blocking the air.
> anyone experience anything like this with an air nailer and might be able to give me some ideas on what is causing this?


most say to put maybe 3 drop's of oil like 3 in 1 is what i use and never a problem air preasure could be also mine is around 90 lbs or so works for me


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

echobravo said:


> I have a ryobi 18 ga brad nailer (pneumatic) its fairly brand new ive used it maybe 3 times.
> I get maybe 3 or 4 shots from it before it jams up.
> not with nails but as if there is dirt or some type of debris air passage of the gun.
> when i pull the trigger it just clicks and makes a sound like it wants to fire a nail but there is something blocking the air.
> anyone experience anything like this with an air nailer and might be able to give me some ideas on what is causing this?


Have you tried using a different size and/or brand of brads, just to rule out the possibility that the brads you are using are defective?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

make sure your putting 18 gauge nails in the gun first off. you wouldnt believe how many times ive seen guys load 16 gauge nails in a 18 gauge gun causing it to jamb. 

2nd do not use 3 in 1 oil . only use pneumatic tool oil. its specifically designed for use in nail guns. using something else like wd-40 and the like can destroy the seals on the gun requiring a rebuild.

trying different brands of nails also helps... generic cheap nails are notorious for messing up guns. they can be too loose a fit for the magazine so they dont feed correctly or too big and they dont feed at all.. when this occurs it can really mess up a nailer and isnt a cheap fix.. especially when you start doing this with framing guns


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

All good advice above......

Ryobi makes good stuff....so I'm inclined to vote 1st for wrong size brads...next would be lack of oil

Actually....reverse that. Wrong size brads would most likely jam the 1st shot.

I use transmission fluid...couple of drops....have not had any issues in any of my nailers


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> make sure your putting 18 gauge nails in the gun first off. you wouldnt believe how many times ive seen guys load 16 gauge nails in a 18 gauge gun causing it to jamb.
> 
> 2nd do not use 3 in 1 oil . only use pneumatic tool oil. its specifically designed for use in nail guns. using something else like wd-40 and the like can destroy the seals on the gun requiring a rebuild.
> 
> trying different brands of nails also helps... generic cheap nails are notorious for messing up guns. they can be too loose a fit for the magazine so they dont feed correctly or too big and they dont feed at all.. when this occurs it can really mess up a nailer and isnt a cheap fix.. especially when you start doing this with framing guns


i have been using 3 in 1 for yrs and no problem ? just me i guess


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

transmission fluid eh.. thats the dumbest thing ive heard to date...


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> transmission fluid eh.. thats the dumbest thing ive heard to date...


How come? Works good for me on my other air tools.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> transmission fluid eh.. thats the dumbest thing ive heard to date...


Goes to show how little you know.

For reference......

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/48952-ATF-to-oil-air-tools



> Having been in a business where I had to rely on air tools a lot, Given the choice, I would opt for ATF in my tools. *ATF is highly detergent, and low viscosity, so it's near perfect for tools.* I have also used oil that was specifically designed for air tools. Aside from it being more expensive, and sometimes not available, it's formulation is a close match for ATF.
> One type of oil almost everybody, anywhere I worked used to use was "Marvel Mystery Oil", Some shops kept it in gallon cans. Very popular.
> 
> I've seen guys use regular motor oil in air tools, and over time, end up having to dis-assemble them to clean out the gunk when the oil starts to break down. Motor oil also attracts dirt, and when you mix the two, you got some real nasty stuff flying around in a tool.
> ...


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

My small nailers do that sometimes. I just force the plunger back and spray the piss out of them with gun cleaner (CLP actually).


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Goes to show how little you know.
> 
> For reference......
> 
> http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/48952-ATF-to-oil-air-tools



i still dont trust that . considering i know 2 tool mechanics and i do some of my own nailer repairs.. theres a reason tool manufacturers specifically say in their manuels to use tool oil. just because someone says theyve been using transmission fluid for decades doesnt mean its not degrading the tools performance.. air tools dont last that long. especially nailers unless their older hitachi's


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I was on a Ford Focus forum before I started hating that ****ing car (easy Mort, deep breaths) and there is a many-pages thread on whether you should pre-fill your oil filter when changing the oil. I've always done it, but there were guys that were adamant that it is bad because for a split second you'll have unfiltered oil in the top end, blah blah blah...

They had all been mechanics for 47 years or whatever and were not budging in their theories.

Point is, you can get 10 perfectly sane people in a room and they won't agree on who is currently president of the United States. ATF works fine for me, partially because my air tools are second hand and not top of the line, and because I have 5-6 sealed bottles of ATF that I've been carrying around for years that I need to get rid of.


----------



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

ZZZZZ said:


> Have you tried using a different size and/or brand of brads, just to rule out the possibility that the brads you are using are defective?


i havent tried using different size brads.
Its hardly used so I used the brads that came with the gun... im getting ready to use my gun again, so maybe ill pick up some new brads


----------



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

asevereid said:


> Is it a click sound, or more of a short, sharp, pneumatic sound?
> If the latter, then your plunger is more than likely sticking.
> It may be from lack of lubrication, or some of the glue from the nails may have jammed it up... Possibly even an errant shard of nail.
> 
> ...


i pull the triggger *pop* its works, repeat... it works.. i pull the trigger and its just the click sounds of the trigger hitting the "plunger" button...


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Change the brads. Buy a box of name brand ones. The cheapies will fail more often.
Also, oil (WD-40) the track the nail sit in and the front piston rack.


----------

